# insurance



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

who here has plow insurance for the just in case -- and what co and roughly how much
I have a rider on my policy to cover plowing and found out today they wanna double the cost for it


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone have an update? Do my driveway, and my in-laws next town over. Signed up a neighbor with a long driveway for $45/push. Last storm was 18", and picked up 4 more in the neighborhood. I currently don't have any special insurance - is there something available for a "small guy"? I can't spend $2k for insurance, that will be more than double what I make...


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Any thoughts or suggestions for an insurance company? I have Geico, and I do remember them asking about a plow and I had to respond it was only for personal use. 

Would I be "covered" if I just made everyone sign a contract that said I do not maintain commercial/general insurance and they are responsible for slips/falls and/or any damage? Obviously I would still be on the hook for anything that might happen while driving on the road to/from...


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

You have to be a business to get insurance, as far as I know.
It may vary from copany to company and state to state.

I have a policy that covers clearing of snow only. Its through State Farm, its not bad priced
not sure if state farm is in your state, but if they are, check them out, don;t hurt to try.


----------



## tooldad (Jan 23, 2011)

I have state farm. My truck is covered under my liability. If I hit something, then it is covered. It is the commericial liability/slip and fall that is not covered. I asked my agent - $4500 per year. The contractor I work for takes 15% for insurance as an alternative. My SF agent said it was worth the deduction. 

I noticed I had to clean up a lot that another sub did for the same contractor. There was a broken parking curb. Just thought, glad I don't have to report that. How do you prove you didn't do it? My area manager said no worries, insurance would cover it if the client complains. small damage like that is inevitable when plowing. Other option to prevent small damage is not to plow too close to edges, however my contractor wants all areas clear within 6" of curbs and edges except in designated pile areas.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

$4500 seems way high. I know one of the guys who subs for me pays a little less then $1200/yr for 1 Mill/2Mill aggregate general liability AND commercial auto insurance. This is for the landscaping and snow removal he does year round. Might wanna shop around. I believe most companies base their rates on things like type of work, gross income, number of vehicles/employees etc, amount of residential vs commercial, and other similar factors so a small operation should be cheaper. My recommendation would be to call a few independent agents (meaning they deal with multiple ins co), give them your specifics and ask them to get you quotes


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Dr Who;1205298 said:


> You have to be a business to get insurance, as far as I know.
> It may vary from copany to company and state to state.
> 
> Not true at least not in my area. I require the guys who sub for me have min $1M general liabilty and most also have commercial auto. Most are not business, they give me a W9 with their SS # (not EIN) and get the 1099 from me and just add it to their personal taxes as additional income.


----------

